# keep the Makita 2708 or go new



## BRUCELIEB (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi all. I'm a total newbie.To the site and to real woodworking.

I have a 8.5" makita 2708 table saw andI would like to know if it is worth adding to and fixing or I should go new. It is in ok condition. The fence always sucked. The tape that acted as a ruler is torn and hurting. The blade sits in a crappy metal insert that somehow I cut into??? The bed is small.
I use it a lot to make frames for paintings and house hold projects : doors , floors,trim. Not elaborate picture frames but simple shadow box frames. Ripping and cutting rabbets . I might/should try step up a router table and rabbet the darn things. The Makita has a spot for that. _( I never used a router and I'm a little intimidated about how to mount one.)_
So what do you all suggest. I have out grown this and want more efficiency and accuracy out of my saw and operation. 
1: should I build and extension table?
2. try to make a zero clearance blade thing?
Plant my old rockwell 4620 never used router on it?
Throw more money at it and get fancy fence ( thats fits)
or start new?:surrender:


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

First, Welcome here to this friendly WW forum. Not knowing your $ budget or work size area, only you can determine when to up grade to newer tools. Some tools have safety/quality performance problems that would IMO be more costly to continue using/replacing parts. There are many levels of woodworking, and you need to find what part interests you most. Read books, magazines, go on line for more information/ideas/reviews which may help in your decision with your present tools. Whatever facet of WW you choose, always get the best (or a bit better) in tools and material. Be safe.


----------



## BRUCELIEB (Jan 12, 2016)

*THANKS woodchux...*

I have a nice sized work area in my basement. This tool would be keystone for my whole shop. I figure $500- $1000. Buying a table extension for my Makita , a router table insert, if I built an extension would be $40ish, a new fence$$$? SO from what I googled and researched It will cost me at least $350 ish to upgrade this saw...
http://www.amazon.com/Rousseau-2700XL-Makita-Hitachi-DeWalt/dp/B0000224S3

I would also build an extension table but I'm not factoring in the birch ply and will just suck it up.

Would buying a $1000 Grizzly or other low end hybrid saw be better? You guys have more experience then I.


----------



## Minnesota Marty (Feb 27, 2015)

*I've owned both.*

Bruce, 
I have had the Makita 8 1/2" table saw. It is the olive green in color. And I had the Rosseau table with it. It was stolen from our tool trailer on a job site. One of the best jobsite saw table combinations I ever had. We could do alot of great work with that saw. very accurate for a portable saw. The 8 1/2" blade was the edge. 
I have also owned a large 5hp Grizzly table saw in our shop. I am a fan of Grizzly saws. We sold the shop during the crash and the equipment went too. You won't go wrong with Grizzly saws. 
Maybe an option would be to put an ad on Craigslist for the Makita and see what you'd get. The last one I saw on the list went for $250. I have also seen the Rosseau tables on the list. Get the Grizzly, hang onto the Makita until you find a Rosseau table used those go for $125. 
I would get the Grizzly if you can afford it and keep the Makita. But, if have 5 table saws already. 

Marty


----------



## BRUCELIEB (Jan 12, 2016)

Thank YOU Miinnosota!
I will look at a lower priced Grizz... I'm not really a hobbyist but I'm sure not a contractor/expert either so the entry cabinet or hybrid will do. Just for making those good frames better. My brother in law as a heavy duty router so I'll be asking questions about that soon enough. So now I'm looking on CL for that Rousseau.


----------

